# Estabilizador de voltaje de 12Vdc



## Dievol (Jul 20, 2009)

Buenas a todo los del foro.

Escribo porque tengo un problema y no lo puedo solucionar, no soy un tecnico avanzado estoy en pleno estudio  

Bueno la question es que tengo un cliente que quiere poner una impresora de facturas en un camionsito, entonces le pedi las especificaciones de la impresora.

Vdc = 12v con 10% de tolerancia
Amps= 3A
 todo bien he incluso el camionsito es de 12v. Cuando esta el camion con el motor en marcha el voltaje sube a 14v (por el altenador).
ok, lo primero que se me vino a la mente fue el querido 7812 con un transistor de potencia para que me aguante los 3A.
lo arme y en vacio(sin carga) regula bien pero cuando le pongo una bombita para lograr 2A me tira el voltage a 11v teniendo de Vi=14v. Me estuve figando los Vimin del 7812 y es 14.6V.

El 7812 no me sirve, quisiera algun circuito alternativo o alguna resolucion

Desde ya gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 20, 2009)

Hola.
12V 10% es decir,   rango de voltaje es entre 10.8V y 13.2V
Pon un diodo en serie, así tienes 14V-0.7V=13.3V que está muy cerca del rango del 10%.
Y cuando está en 12V-0.7V=11.3V que también está dentro del 10%.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dievol (Jul 21, 2009)

Dale gracias, como no me di cuenta. lo voy a provar

saludos


----------



## rafextrem (Abr 10, 2013)

Saludos, tengo un problema poseo un equipo de audio para competencias de souncard el cual tiene colocado 3 amplificadores de sonido 1 es de 5000 rms el cual hace funcionar dos bajos 15" de 1750 rms cada uno, otro amplificador de 2500 rms para 6 medios 250 rms cada uno y otro amplificador de 500 rms para 4 trompetas o drivers y 2 twester tiene colocado 3 baterias 1 del vehiculo de 1000 amp y dos mas de 1000 amp conectadas junto con la del auto cuando el sonido se usa para competir y se eleva el volumen y suenan los bajos el voltage baja a 9v y los amplificadores sufren y ya se quemo uno en una oportunidad mi pregunta es: ¿¿¿ NO SE PODRA FABRICAR UN ESTABILIZADOR DE VOLTAGE PARA Q SE MANTENGA Y NO BAJE DE 12V????? ATENTO A SUS COMENTARIOS


----------



## Scooter (Abr 11, 2013)

Si la batería no da, no da. De donde no hay no se puede sacar.
Para equipos 'absudos' de esos se suelen poner condensadores como pianos para amortiguar los golpes de corriente, pero a mi me parece que te falta batería


----------



## rafextrem (Abr 11, 2013)

Saludos a todos,


Pero no se podra fabricar algo como un estabilizador de 12v para q aguante el golpe de corriente ?????????


----------



## Scooter (Abr 12, 2013)

Para eso se usan los condensadores.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 12, 2013)

Amigo rafextrem, otro detalle a tener en cuenta, como bien dice Scooter, es de suponerse que para tal magnitud de corriente que se esta manejando, los cables de alimentacion estan bien dimensionados.
Pues muy poco servira, añadir condensadores.
PD: Cada amplificador debe tener su propia linea de alimentacion, desde la bateria.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 12, 2013)

Para esos usos* "cables como el brazo", mas o menos.

* esas cifras no se si corresponden a usos o abusos...


----------



## AZ81 (Abr 12, 2013)

Esos watios serán falsos de los de PMPO*.
*


----------



## Scooter (Abr 12, 2013)

7500W mas el rendimiento a 12V salen unos 750A "solamente"


----------

